# Schlacht um Mittelerde II Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs startet nicht



## -1000- (12. Dezember 2010)

*Schlacht um Mittelerde II Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs startet nicht*

Ich hab heute schlacht um mittelerde II und add on Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs installiert und nun starten bei mir beide spiele nicht
Ich hab nachgeschaut die CD's sind okay ich hätts auch schon mit ner image probiert aber beidesmal kommt beim startbild nach kurzer zeit eine errormeldung
Bitte um schnelle antwort


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlacht um Mittelerde II Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs startet nicht*

Wie lautet die Meldung denn? Was für Hardware hast Du? Alle Treiber aktuell (Mainboard, Grafik, Sound...) ? vlt. stört auch nur Virenscanner/Firewall?


----------



## -1000- (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlacht um Mittelerde II Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs startet nicht*

hab ich alles schon ausprobiert
treiber sind aktuell
virenscann und firewall hätte ich auch schon ausgemacht hat auch nichts geholfen
ich hab das problem auch schon gegoogelt


----------



## Peter23 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlacht um Mittelerde II Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs startet nicht*

Das Spiele speichert die eigenen Einstellungen in einem Systemverzeichnis, welches es ab Vista nicht mehr gibt.

Du musst das Verzeichnis manuell  erstellen und eine config Datei hinein kopieren. Genauere Infos und die Datei zum download findest du bei Google.


----------



## -1000- (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlacht um Mittelerde II Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs startet nicht*

so schauen die fehlermeldungen aus die erste ist beim Normalen die zweite beim Add-on


----------



## -1000- (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlacht um Mittelerde II Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs startet nicht*

ich hab xp und hätte es auch schon probiert aber bei mir giebt es den pfad nicht und einfach die ordner erstellen und die config einfügen hilft auch nichts des hätt ich auch schon ausprobiert


----------



## -1000- (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schlacht um Mittelerde II Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs startet nicht*

vor nem monat hat das spiel noch funktioniert aber ich habs dann deinstalliert da ich den speicher anderweitig brauchte und jetz hauts nicht mehr hin
also an den treibern kann es kaum liegen..


----------

